# Conehead Mantis (Empusa pennata)



## bw89 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi

Im new to keeping mantis's, and i would like some info on the care of this species.

i recently got a conehead mantis, he is only small, about an inch long, and i have him in a jar about 10 inches tall and about 4 or 5 inches wide. I have an inch of soil substrate and a few branches for him to hang off and i have left plenty of room for him to moult. The humidity is about 50%, the temps are about 80 degrees farenheit at night and 100 degrees during the day, as i read they like high temps. The top has a peice of mosquito net held by an elastic band.

Yesterday i threw a fly in, and after about 10 mins he caught it and ate.

I just want to know if this housing is ok and the food is good. I have read a lot on mantids but ant find very much detail on captive care of this species. Also how often should i feed him?

This is the enclosure, i will be getting a slightly larger, clear jar soon







The pic is a bit blurry, sorry






Grateful for any advise.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome. I am not familar with this species but I am sure somebody here can help with its care. I wanted to welcome you and encourage you to introduce yourself to the group in the introductions forum.


----------



## bw89 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Rick

Thanks, but i wouldnt know wat to say in the forum


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2010)

bw 89 said:


> Hi Rick
> 
> Thanks, but i wouldnt know wat to say in the forum


You just tell us a little bit about yourself, how you got interested in mantids. Basic stuff like that. Kinda like an introduction to the others here so we know who you are. And I know somebody here has kept that kind of mantis so they should be able to help with that.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi BW, please do as Rick suggested, don't be shy, we are all hiding behind our user names!


----------



## jingjing2116 (Oct 18, 2010)

I just want to know if this housing is ok and the food ed hardy shirts is good. I have read a lot on mantids but ant find very much detail on captive care of this species. Also how often should i feed him?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 18, 2010)

I think it is fine for him, did u see anything on the temp he needs?


----------

